# Ocean One - Removing Bezel



## ctilly

Does the Ocean One bezel pop off (and more importantly, back on!) if a knife blade is inserted between the watch case and the bezel. I've seen videos and read about this working on other brands but not specifically of the O1. If you have tried it, would you recommend doing it or is it quite difficult and/or destructive? Thanks!


----------



## dunl12496j

I tried it didn't work. Just badly scratched up a lug. What I did was take a dremel drill and drill a hole in it, then i used a mini screwdriver to pop the insert out. Dangerous though so heads up.


----------



## Slant

I've removed a few Seiko bezels this way but it just wouldn't work for me on the Steinhart Ocean One. Not sure why but it just wouldn't budge.


----------



## ctilly

Here is what Katharina at Steinhart wrote:

"It is possible to remove the bezel insert (the colored ring) but not the whole bezel for it is set together with the case. The colored bezel ring can be removed with a small sharp tool but I would advise to do it at the watchmaker’s, they can do it easily."

I was surprised to hear that the bezel can't be removed since I read in another thread that an Ocean 44 owner removed his easily. Go figure.


----------



## ttimbo

I removed mine easily. You need to put some protective tape over the lugs, and use something like a pocket knife blade inserted in the slot under the bezel visible between the lugs. Watch the spring, which will inevitably dislodge and fall somewhere out of sight!

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## castle

I couldn't get the bezel off mine despite heroic efforts(have done so with other watches). Ended up lifting the bezel insert out with a fine blade and replaced with another, but the original was damaged in the process. I have read about but not tried a technique that somehow squeezes dental floss between the insert and the bezel and then uses the floss in a sawing motion to get the insert out.


----------



## ctilly

ttimbo said:


> I removed mine easily. You need to put some protective tape over the lugs, and use something like a pocket knife blade inserted in the slot under the bezel visible between the lugs. Watch the spring, which will inevitably dislodge and fall somewhere out of sight!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


Interesting! Do you have the newer bezel style Ocean One? Perhaps what Katharina really meant was "we don't recommend you remove the bezel". Curious.


----------



## ttimbo

Yes, I have the newer bezel style, and replaced the stock GMT with a ceramic.

As always, if you are concerned about trying this yourself, go to a reputable watch repairer. They have the tools and expertise, and it doesn't cost much

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## Ryeguy

You do not need to remove the bezel just to get the insert out. I would first try the spray silicone method I recommended earlier. Buy 100% silicone spray and douse the bezel area with the stuff as you rotate the bezel. The accelerant in the spray will loosen the glue holding the insert in and it'll come out without damage. The silicone will not harm and of the rubber gaskets and if anything, make the bezel turn a bit more smoothly.

I've removed two inserts this way, one aluminum and one ceramic, neither with any damage to the watch or insert.

Good luck!


----------



## Satya

Guys, where can I get the bezel insert for GMT ocean 1? Mine is scratched and it kind of bothering me


----------



## rossi46vr

Satya said:


> Guys, where can I get the bezel insert for GMT ocean 1? Mine is scratched and it kind of bothering me


Best bet is www.steinhartwatches.de


----------



## Satya

rossi46vr said:


> Best bet is www.steinhartwatches.de


thanks, I sent them an email this morning, hopefully they are keen to sell the bezel insert only, because I couldn't find it in their website, that why I thought you guys got it from somewhere else


----------



## ctilly

I decided to remove the bezel insert without taking the bezel off. I didn't go with the silicone stray method because I didn't find one that wasn't suspended in a solvent and I wanted to be sure that I wasn't going to damage the glue sealing the sapphire crystal. Instead I pried it off with the tip of a sharp knife. It was effective but left marks on the old bezel insert (shown below in pic) as well as small and luckily not noticeable marks on the bezel. I'm glad I did it since the bezel is now very will aligned with the face markers but still think there must be a less destructive way of getting the bezel insert off. I recommend trying to pry the bezel insert off with something softer that steel such as hard plastic or perhaps wood.


----------



## Davidoff

Hi, I would like to use the opportunity and ask those more experienced Steinhart Ocean owners about the smoothness of the bezel rotation. Mine is too smooth and so it is very easy to rotate it unintentionally. It bothers me as I like the bezel centralized or when I am timing something and by mistake shift the bezel it spoils my timing. I had some Seikos before and it was good as the bezels were quite tough to rotate. 
Now the question: can you recommend any way to make the bezel rotate tougher? 
Thanks


----------



## RoyalRob

I used this method; can only been done with the lumedot bezel inserts or very grippy fingers:

1) Shortly heating the bezel insert evenly with a blowdryer. The glue of the doubleside tape becomes soft and warm.

2) Secure the metal bezel with 2 fingers and try to move the bezel insert by pushing [counterclockwise]and pulling [clockwise]* the lumedot with your nail*.

3) When it becomes harder to move the insert, reheat it again and repeat pushing and pulling.

4) After a couple times of this ''rocking motion'', the bezel insert comes off/loosen.

Tip: Keep the changed bezel on a piece waxed paper (like the paper where stickers are attached on). When you want to put it back, just reheat the glue on the bezel insert and glue residue on the metal bezel.

Greetz, Robert


----------



## ttimbo

Sounds to me like there's a problem with your bezel ratchet. Mine is quite firm and very difficult to move accidentally. Perhaps the spring has broken?



Davidoff said:


> Hi, I would like to use the opportunity and ask those more experienced Steinhart Ocean owners about the smoothness of the bezel rotation. Mine is too smooth and so it is very easy to rotate it unintentionally. It bothers me as I like the bezel centralized or when I am timing something and by mistake shift the bezel it spoils my timing. I had some Seikos before and it was good as the bezels were quite tough to rotate.
> Now the question: can you recommend any way to make the bezel rotate tougher?
> Thanks


----------



## Davidoff

ttimbo said:


> Sounds to me like there's a problem with your bezel ratchet. Mine is quite firm and very difficult to move accidentally. Perhaps the spring has broken?


Well, it seems that I found solution  I tried gently rotate the bezel in the opposite direction (clockwise), I mean I just developed slight pressure in this direction. The bezel obviously didn´t move really. The result is that now the bezel is much firmer. It happened to my Seiko Moster so I thought that it could work for Steinhart as well.


----------



## Davidoff

Well, it turns out that after couple of days it is back to loose rotation. Can anyone advise, please?


----------



## conquistador

Can anyone advise what's a good 100% silicone spray to use?


----------



## tpd80

I have seen/read about taking the bracelet off and with a caseopener or knife attacking the bezel from between the lugs. That way if you slip you want scratch your lug.


----------



## airborne_bluezman

Does anyone know the best method to replace the insert on an older Debaufre Ocean 1? The same as the Steinhart above?


----------



## hullio

Didn't want to create another thread - I'm having troubles removing my bezel. I wanted to remove it so I can do some faux-patina work by giving it a quick bleach bath.

However, can I just simply apply the bleach onto the watch directly without having to remove the bezel? Bleach won't harm any seals or anything, correct?


----------



## Riker

I wouldn't do it with the bezel on... 

I do not have an Ocean so cannot help directly though there are plenty of threads about it & members here that have done it, some maybe with similar a problem like yourself. Lets wait & see if one or two of them will help you here....


----------



## Noidea19

hullio said:


> Didn't want to create another thread - I'm having troubles removing my bezel. I wanted to remove it so I can do some faux-patina work by giving it a quick bleach bath.
> 
> However, can I just simply apply the bleach onto the watch directly without having to remove the bezel? Bleach won't harm any seals or anything, correct?


Just remove the insert by putting a thin blade underneath it, then, gently, push it out of the bezel  do what you have to do and glue it back on. The inserts have an adhesive circle on the other face, and you might damage it, if bleach is involved you surely will  i suggest you to buy a new adhesive circle (they should be available somewhere on ebay) and then putting it back.


----------



## garydusa

Are you removing the "Bezel" or just the "Bezel insert"? 
(Someone please correct me if I'm wrong) 
The bezel itself on this watch is assembled as part of the case and not held on with the normal retention spring (as with other watches). If you get the bezel off (by prying)....you may not get it back on or it may never function correctly. The "Bezel insert" can be "hair dryer'd" off or even silicone spray will dissolve the adhesive for easy removal.

.....and just to satisfy my own curiosity: What is a bleach bath going to do? :think:

Good luck with the "modding" and please post a thread with before, during and after pics! :-!


----------



## Uwe W.

garydusa said:


> Are you removing the "Bezel" or just the "Bezel insert"?


I was wondering the same thing as there's a big difference between the two in terms of their removal. I'm also curious about the use of bleach too, but have to assume that it's the bezel insert that's being discussed here, because to my knowledge it wouldn't do much if anything to a metal bezel.


----------



## kelt

If there is plenty to read about bezel insert replacement in the archives of the Forum, there is no informations about bezel removal / replacemnt for theOcean one line of watches.

I found this very interesting thread in another Forum with pictures of the bezel components :

Steinhart Bezel....not the insert.....MORE INFO


----------



## hullio

Sorry, I should have clarified, I'm referring to the bezel insert - not the entire rotating bezel.

I tried the hair dryer method and used my fingers to move the bezel insert back and forth + used a metal scalpel to try and get underneath the bezel whilst hot, however I simply couldn't remove it. Perhaps I'm being too gentle.

So, that got me thinking if I even need to remove the bezel insert in the first place. I want to use bleach to fade the bezel insert to give a faux-patina look.


----------



## garydusa

Since your performing all of this labor into this "mod" you may just wanna get a fresh "new bezel insert" instead of re-glueing the "old" one back in. They are pretty inexpensive and fit perfect rather than ordering "parts and tape" somewhere off the bay.

For the Ocean 1 series:
A "new and fresh" (and proper fitting) bezel insert can be ordered from Steinhart directly for only 15 euros (no shipping charge), and it'll come with the proper adhesive on it. For 30 euros (no ship charges) you can order a ceramic bezel insert too.:-!


----------



## garydusa

Oh...:roll: 

Q-TIP ....and Bleach? 

(Caveat Emptor) :-!


----------



## underpar

Do not apply bleach to your watch directly. It is a corrosive and can eat through gaskets and adhesives quickly, even if diluted. Bleach is even capable of eating through steel if exposed to it long enough.


----------



## dkmajm

Can you replace the ocean one GMT aluminium bezel with the GMT ceramic one and vice versa? Or are they different bezels?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## kelt

dkmajm said:


> Can you replace the ocean one GMT aluminium bezel with the GMT ceramic one and vice versa? Or are they different bezels?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


This Forum is a gold mine for informations !

In this same thread, post #8 by Ttimbo:



ttimbo said:


> Yes, I have the newer bezel style, and replaced the stock GMT with a ceramic.
> 
> As always, if you are concerned about trying this yourself, go to a reputable watch repairer. They have the tools and expertise, and it doesn't cost much
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## chbx

just tried it with HOT water from the tap and twisting action. worked perfectly. a matter of 2 minutes.


----------



## Stunner

chbx said:


> just tried it with HOT water from the tap and twisting action. worked perfectly. a matter of 2 minutes.


Hi,

I am planning to change my bezel insert (Ocean1) from Ceramic to Aluminum as it bothers me of numbers from the bezel insert is not visible (in ceramic)

I already purchased the Alu bezel insert and searched for ways to do it, but I don't want to destroy my Ceramic. I have seen some videos which their way of removing is to drill from bezel insert itself.

In this case, under hot water while holding the lume dot seems plausible to me....

Will try this! |>


----------



## Onewatchhh

Stunner said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to change my bezel insert (Ocean1) from Ceramic to Aluminum as it bothers me of numbers from the bezel insert is not visible (in ceramic)
> 
> I already purchased the Alu bezel insert and searched for ways to do it, but I don't want to destroy my Ceramic. I have seen some videos which their way of removing is to drill from bezel insert itself.
> 
> In this case, under hot water while holding the lume dot seems plausible to me....
> 
> Will try this! |>


I have just done this, a hairdryer worked better, but be ready for blisters!


----------



## DrKennethNoiseWater

Edit: Disregard this post...Interneting hard


----------



## the.hatter

Maybe I'm confused, but just trying to help out here.

The entire bezel (not talking about just the insert) is removable on the Ocean 1. I know because I've removed mine, it is held on by spring wire just like a lot of bezels. Once you remove it there is (1) hole in the case for which another bent peice of wire is inserted. The end of this second wire rides along notches on the underside of the bezel which controls the "clicks" and the length of which how the bezel aligns. I used the method described in this video to remove my entire bezel:






I've used this method on Steinhart, Orient, Seiko, Tag Heuer, Helson, Stowa, etc. - they are all basically the same, but practice first on a cheapy watch if you can to get the hang of it or if you feel uncomfortable then STOP! Take it to a professional.

I realize the OP may be talking about just removing the bezel _insert_, but it seems like there were a couple comments where folks thought you cannot remove the entire bezel. Just trying to say that you can. Sorry I didn't take pictures when my bezel was off.

EDIT: Found a pic from the linked thread a page or two back of an OVM, but my O1B was the same.


----------



## Stunner

BenF said:


> I have just done this, a hairdryer worked better, but be ready for blisters!


I have done with the hot running water. It took a while. I need to have something to hold with the bezerl insert. No choice but to let go of the lumedot in order to have something to hold to rotate clockwise.

No scratch from any part except removing the lumedot.

Saved myself 40bucks as i called Gnomon how much for the change and this is their cost.

Possible to do but need to have guts!


----------



## Lancewood

Great!! i have a green bezel on the way!



Stunner said:


> I have done with the hot running water. It took a while. I need to have something to hold with the bezerl insert. No choice but to let go of the lumedot in order to have something to hold to rotate clockwise.
> 
> No scratch from any part except removing the lumedot.
> 
> Saved myself 40bucks as i called Gnomon how much for the change and this is their cost.
> 
> Possible to do but need to have guts!


----------



## schtozo

Bumping this thread, i want to replace the crystal on my older 39mm ocean 1 gmt. I did remove the movement but didnt want to push out the crystal without knowing if its held by glue or a nylon gasket. Can anyone confirm this? And does the bezel insert loop over the edges of the crystal?


----------



## Aggie88

I thought this was a cool post on thetimebum.com detailing how to mod a watch and give it a vintage look. He removed the insert 1st and soaked it in a bleach bath. I realize this doesn't necessarily apply to what folks want to do on this thread, but it is informative nonetheless.

The Time Bum: How to Modify a Watch - The Moflake



hullio said:


> Didn't want to create another thread - I'm having troubles removing my bezel. I wanted to remove it so I can do some faux-patina work by giving it a quick bleach bath.
> 
> However, can I just simply apply the bleach onto the watch directly without having to remove the bezel? Bleach won't harm any seals or anything, correct?


----------



## ptolomeo

I would like to add the fastest and easiest way to remove the bezel insert.
It took me like 5 to 10 seconds, and because of that I had to take the pictures post-mortem.

The insert ends ruined, but I understand that the reason why we want to replace it is because we are going to substitute it for a newer one.

BEFORE:









I popped the bezel pearl with a tiny screwdriver and used the screwdriver to do lever introducing the tip in the hole leaved by the absence of the pearl. The insert got out fairly easy.

Just clean the glue with a cloth:









And apply the new insert carefully aligned.









The whole process took me like 3 minutes, most of it cleaning the glue residues.

Hope it helps other folks out there.


----------



## bih115

So the only real way to remove a bezel is to absolutely destroy the one on the watch currently? There's nothing a watch expert can do to finesse it out of there? I've been thinking since I got my Ocean 1 last week, that I'd like to maybe be able to swap it for a GMT bezel...but I don't want to destroy my nice ceramic diver bezel...


----------



## ptolomeo

bih115 said:


> So the only real way to remove a bezel is to absolutely destroy the one on the watch currently? There's nothing a watch expert can do to finesse it out of there? I've been thinking since I got my Ocean 1 last week, that I'd like to maybe be able to swap it for a GMT bezel...but I don't want to destroy my nice ceramic diver bezel...


Problem is that the bezel insert is glued. Someone stated that with a dental floss you could extract the bezel insert but seeing how the bezel is designed, I don't think it's possible to remove the bezel with the floss, and without damaging the old insert...


----------



## bih115

ptolomeo said:


> Problem is that the bezel insert is glued. Someone stated that with a dental floss you could extract the bezel insert but seeing how the bezel is designed, I don't think it's possible to remove the bezel with the floss, and without damaging the old insert...


What about when placing a new bezel, would that one have to be glued as well, and with what type of glue?


----------



## kelt

bih115 said:


> So the only real way to remove a bezel is to absolutely destroy the one on the watch currently? There's nothing a watch expert can do to finesse it out of there? I've been thinking since I got my Ocean 1 last week, that I'd like to maybe be able to swap it for a GMT bezel...but I don't want to destroy my nice ceramic diver bezel...


There are several posts in this thread depicting how to remove a bezel insert without damage beyond the glue tape in need of replacement.



bih115 said:


> What about when placing a new bezel, would that one have to be glued as well, and with what type of glue?


It all dépends where you get the replacement bezel insert from!, Steinhart replacement bezel inserts come with sticky tape already in place!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/bezel-changed-913852.html#post6764715

https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/ocean-1-red-bezel-type-979001.html#post7339018


----------



## bih115

Gotcha, thank you! I have to admit, I didn't peruse the rest of the thread, though I probably should have. Going back now to do that now that I have some free time.


----------



## Parkgate

Had enough of the ceramic insert on my black, yes it looks great in a mirror but on the wrist it 'vanishes' making the watch look like a 30 mm (and I look at it the most not someone else from a distance), so I've ordered an alu insert from Steinhart (11 quid inc delivery!  ) so fingers crossed the ceramic will come out with the help of the input on this thread. Will post removal and transplant when it arrives.


----------



## Nathan Wilcox

Parkgate said:


> Had enough of the ceramic insert on my black, yes it looks great in a mirror but on the wrist it 'vanishes' making the watch look like a 30 mm (and I look at it the most not someone else from a distance), so I've ordered an alu insert from Steinhart (11 quid inc delivery!  ) so fingers crossed the ceramic will come out with the help of the input on this thread. Will post removal and transplant when it arrives.


In the same boat. I like the ceramic for many reasons. I've warn the watch for about a year solid now, and I work in a lot of hands-on applications with restorations. I'm constantly knocking against metal chassis, etc. , and the ceramic looks like it just came out of the box. However, the look just doesn't do it for me. It's too shiny, not enough contrast. 
I ordered the aluminum insert a few days ago, and am anxious to put it in. I don't mind that it is less resilient to life wear... In fact, I look forward to having a watch with some character in years to come.


----------



## NeedAG

I like to lay the watch bezel-down in a shallow puddle of lighter fuel:







Cover it so the fluid doesn't evaporate. When you come back, if the fluid is getting kind of sticky, it's dissolved a lot of the glue. |>

(This doesn't work on all bezel inserts, but has worked so far on Seiko, Invicta, Armida, Zenton, and Parnis (so far). The lighter fluid hasn't harmed paint, but does loosen lume. This might be bad for acrylic crystals, because they are glued in....mineral/sapphires with a pressed gasket should be OK.) :think:
DON'T hit it with a hair dryer or a heat source while it's soaked in lighter fluid! (or at least start the cameras first). :rodekaart

Run it under the hottest tap water you can stand while twisting the bezel insert out. Take your time, sometimes it needs repeating. Good luck!


----------



## Parkgate

I removed mine with a couple of drops of aftershave (cologne) dropped down the outer insert/bezel joint then a few drops of vegetable oil worked into the gaps and left for a couple of days, the ceramic would easily move against the omni-bezel but not come out. Heated the watch with a hairdryer and grabbed the ceramic with two pieces of duck tape and it pulled out, in one piece, unmarked. The O1B is now a watch i wear with its BLACK insert, before with the ceramic it was way too blasé and 'lost'.


----------



## zed073

I just used the hair dryer method to remove my green bezel insert on my Ocean One.

It was very easy to do. Just keep the dryer head moving quickly back and forth about 2 inches away.
I used my thumbnails on the pip to work the insert back and forth. After about 5 times repeating the
heating and thumbnail process I was able to spin it completely so that it was free. The watch was
never hot enough to bother my fingertips. After removing the original insert I used a Q-tip with
rubbing alcohol to clean the bezel before installing the new ceramic insert.

Here are some before and after photos.


----------



## NM-1

I see your ceramic bezel is as unreadable as mine in certain light. After just replacing my aluminum one a month ago I'm thinking of going back. I emailed Steinhart to see if it was a common issue as some pics I've seen they don't look so bad - but they basically said yup.


----------



## zed073

NM-1 said:


> I see your ceramic bezel is as unreadable as mine in certain light. After just replacing my aluminum one a month ago I'm thinking of going back. I emailed Steinhart to see if it was a common issue as some pics I've seen they don't look so bad - but they basically said yup.


True but I like that look. It makes it unique to all my other watch bezels.

I wasn't a big fan of the green.

The big thing is that anyone can change the insert on their Ocean One without damaging the watch or the insert.
My original green insert is still in perfect condition.

You just need to take it slow and easy and the heat from a hair dryer is sufficient to do the job.


----------



## morganc14

So this won't effect the cyclops at all?


----------



## JDom58

You could hit that cyclops with a hammer and chisel, blowtorch, muratic acid and you won't get it off LOL


----------



## dlee525

First post on the forum, just wanted to thank everyone. My Steinhart Ocean 1 Vintage Red (gray face) just arrived and to my dismay, the bezel insert wouldn't line up with the markers on the dial. After reading this thread, I hit it a few times with a hair dryer, the watch did get pretty warm, not burning hot or anything, but it was pretty warm, was able to nudge the insert just slightly over, and it's near perfectly aligned now. Thanks again!


----------



## tecbarrera

Isn't it also glued on though? I've read that heating it is the easiest way to remove the cyclops.


----------



## homerj109

Does anyone else have an issue with your bezel being difficult to rotate? Since I can't take out the bezel to try to clean it out what should I do? I have tried some thread and non waxed floss to try to clean out the area between the bezel and case but still isn't smooth.


----------



## aklance

I just ran mine under water and spun the bezel a few times and it now works perfect after drying.


----------



## homerj109

Thanks I'll try that.


----------



## Tom_ZG

Btw ocean bezel can be popped off. My watchmaker did it in front of me on Ti500. He used special tool designed for removing bezels

sent from Moto Z


----------

